# Obsessing over interaction with my therapist



## anxietyandfear (Oct 9, 2017)

A couple of weeks ago I emailed my therapist after a session. When we plan exposures for the week, I am usually hesitant and come up with all these excuses for not to do them. During the session, I interpreted that she was frustrated and thought that my thinking was weird. Anyway, I emailed her asking for reassurance that she didn't think what I thought about myself. After, I added that I feel like our relationship feels more like a teacher/student relationship and she feels more as a authority figure to me. I asked her if she could tell me anything about herself so I wouldn't feel so afraid of her. Does anyone feel like certain people with authority to you, dont seem like real people? (I usually have this with teachers). So today we discussed what I wrote and she was like "I am not here to be your friend. You're not here to listen to my problems, you dont pay me for that. You come here for me to help you. Of course, I felt like I was going to burst into tears. First, because I hate when people are stern with me, but secondly because thats not what I meant. I have been seeing this therapist for 2 years now but every time I see her she makes me so anxious, I don't make eye contact with her, and I am scared she is going to get mad at me. What should I do? Would you guys still be thinking about this interaction or am I Just being very obsessive here?


----------



## harmony4850 (Oct 10, 2017)

I think you should be honest with your therapist about everything you are feeling, such as being anxious every time you see her, and how you felt about the interaction, and then go from there. If you don't feel her response to you was right then tell her that. I don't know your therapist, so I don't know if your obsessive thoughts about her are true or not but I do know that therapists are there to help you as best as they can and to make known to you that you are safe with them and aren't going to judge you. But if you don't feel safe and secure with your therapist, maybe consider trying a different one? It's going to be hard for her to help you grow if you don't feel safe with her. But if you don't think you would be safe and comfortable with any therapist then give the one your seeing now the benefit of the doubt and trust her. Hope this helps


----------



## CTouln (Oct 26, 2017)

i have read articles on "breaking up with their therapists" if it's not working out.


----------



## Sleeps Brother (Oct 25, 2017)

KaylaLynn said:


> I think you should be honest with your therapist about everything you are feeling, such as being anxious every time you see her, and how you felt about the interaction, and then go from there. If you don't feel her response to you was right then tell her that. I don't know your therapist, so I don't know if your obsessive thoughts about her are true or not but I do know that therapists are there to help you as best as they can and to make known to you that you are safe with them and aren't going to judge you. But if you don't feel safe and secure with your therapist, maybe consider trying a different one? It's going to be hard for her to help you grow if you don't feel safe with her. But if you don't think you would be safe and comfortable with any therapist then give the one your seeing now the benefit of the doubt and trust her. Hope this helps


Agreed


----------

